# Wattkopf = Truppenübungsplatz?



## Schwarzspecht (29. März 2007)

... kaum ist man mal ein paar Monate nicht da oben 'rumgegurkt, sieht's aus da wie Sau!!! Ich dachte gestern, da wurde irgendein Nato-Panzer-Manöver abgehalten - überall tiefe Spuren und breite Schneisem. Ein paar der schöneren Trails sind jetzt sechsspurige Forstautobahnen (wenn auch etwas holprig). Haben da (wieder mal) die Trailpfleger vom Schwarzwaldverein und/oder MTB-Club versagt?


----------



## Waldgeist (29. März 2007)

@Buntspecht!

Das war den ganzen Winter über die Forstarbeiter, die mit ihren Harvestern da ganze Arbeit geleistet haben. Irgend wann werden die Wege wohl neu aufgeschottert werden. Es geht schon am Ende unserer Straße los, da wird derzeit kräftig gesägt. (Bergwald). Auch in der Karlsbader Umgebung ist es teilweise genau so. Sogar im Oberwald haben sie ihre Spuren hinterlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (29. März 2007)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> ... Haben da (wieder mal) die Trailpfleger vom Schwarzwaldverein und/oder MTB-Club versagt?


Was hast du denn schon wieder eingeworfen?!  
Was soll denn der MTB-Club da machen wenn die Forst wieder Holz verkauft?!
Da kann der Schwarzwaldverein auch nur zuschauen. Und nachher wieder hoffen das die ihre Trails  neu bauen dürfen. Das dürfen wir vom Club übrigens nicht...


----------



## Bremsman (29. März 2007)

Hallo Schwarzspecht........Sorry ,In Meinen Augen bist Du die absolute unter Null....was soll den das ????? gestehst selber das "DU" ein Paar Monate nicht Fahren warst....dementsprechend "NUR" im Wald "Wegpflege" betrieben hast....Danke schön.... 
aber dann Über die "Wegpfleger " herziehen....das nenne Ich mal Spitze.... 
wie Du selbst gesehen hast...siehts da oben aus wie Die Sau....und Nur weil DU da nicht mehr Fahren kannst sollen Die "Anderen" Es wieder Richten.......Danke...
wenn du Bock hast Melde Dich mal....dann Diskutieren wir das Per PM.....
Wollte Nur sagen...Ich habe da überhaupt Keine Probleme zu fahren....und Nur weil DU es nicht auf Die Reihe bekommst...... kannst ja weiterhin auf den "Forst-Autobahnen " fahren....dann Haben Wir unsere Ruhe auf den Schönen Trails......Mann...Ich habe Echt sooooo einen Hals......wenn Leute immer Nur Meckern Können....anstatt selber Mal die Heckenschere oder nen Spaten Zu nutzen...und was Für die anderen zu Tun.....also Melde Dich bei Mir .....bevor Du noch mehr von dem Müll verzapfst....... 
Sorry wenn das jetzt gemein war...... aber das Mußte jetzt raus......
gruß BM......


----------



## eL (30. März 2007)

he bremse halt nal luft an!!

seit wann werden denn retorische fragen mit mehrseitigen text beantwortet?

bleib locker .... is frühling!


----------



## Waldgeist (30. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Was hast du denn schon wieder eingeworfen?!
> Was soll denn der MTB-Club da machen wenn die Forst wieder Holz verkauft?!
> Da kann der Schwarzwaldverein auch nur zuschauen. Und nachher wieder hoffen das die ihre Trails  neu bauen dürfen. Das dürfen wir vom Club übrigens nicht...




Der Schwarzwaldverein ist nicht für den Wegebau zuständig (hat dafür auch keine Mittel), nur für die Beschilderung. Für den Wegebau bzw. dessen Herrichtung ist der Waldbesitzer verantwortlich.


----------



## fez (30. März 2007)

Hey Buben - schon mal was von Ironie gehört ????


----------



## Aloha 699 (30. März 2007)

Was da am Wattkopf abgeht grenzt schon an einer Unverschämtheit. Riesige Forstfahrzeuge furchen sich durch den weichen Waldboden. Wir beobachten das ganze schon seit mindestens 2 Jahren. Unzählige kleine Trails wurden im Zuge dieser "Waldverschönerungsarbeiten" zuerst verbreitert und dann aufgeschottert. Das hat schon etwas von einem Truppenübungsplatz. 
Mit Trailpflege ist da nichts mehr zu retten. Der Kommerz hat gesiegt.

Ein Hoch auf die zukünftigen "Nordic-Walking-Wege".

In diesem Zusammenhang sind die unglaublichen Diskussionen über kleine Sprünge und Anlieger am Wattkopf, und deren mutwillige Zerstörung, geradezu lächerlich. 

Aloha

@Bremsman: Sehen uns am WE!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (30. März 2007)

Bremsman schrieb:


> Hallo Schwarzspecht........Sorry ,In Meinen Augen bist Du die absolute unter Null....was soll den das ????? gestehst selber das "DU" ein Paar Monate nicht Fahren warst....dementsprechend "NUR" im Wald "Wegpflege" betrieben hast....Danke schön....
> aber dann Über die "Wegpfleger " herziehen....das nenne Ich mal Spitze....
> wie Du selbst gesehen hast...siehts da oben aus wie Die Sau....und Nur weil DU da nicht mehr Fahren kannst sollen Die "Anderen" Es wieder Richten.......Danke...
> wenn du Bock hast Melde Dich mal....dann Diskutieren wir das Per PM.....
> ...



Mein lieber Scholli, geht's vielleicht 'ne Nummer kleiner ...
Hab' jetzt gar keinen Bock auf deine Tirade ernsthaft einzugehen - vielleicht hast du ja auch (wie ich) nur den Smiley vergessen!


----------



## der-tick.de (30. März 2007)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Der Schwarzwaldverein ist nicht für den Wegebau zuständig (hat dafür auch keine Mittel), nur für die Beschilderung. Für den Wegebau bzw. dessen Herrichtung ist der Waldbesitzer verantwortlich.


Also beim Schwarzwaldverein kenne ich das nicht. Aber ich kenne es vom Harz Club der Wegebau betreibt und vom Pfälzer Waldverein. Die betreiben den Wegebau Aktiv in kooperation mit der Forst und eventuell noch THW und anderen Kat-S Einrichtungen. Deswegen hatte ich da mal kurz drauf geschlossen. 

Und wenn Herr Schwarzspecht wirklich nur die Smilies vergessen hat, dann war meine Reaktion sicher etwas überzogen. 
Aber auch dann war es ein dummer Kommentar.


----------



## bluesky (30. März 2007)

dachte auch der mtb club ist für die trailpflege verantwortlich ... hatte auch schon nen beschwerdebrief an den vereinsvorstand aufgesetzt .. irgendwo muss man sich als anständiger aufrechter gesetzestreuer nord badener ja beschwerden .. mensch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (30. März 2007)

bluesky schrieb:


> dachte auch der mtb club ist für die trailpflege verantwortlich ... hatte auch schon nen beschwerdebrief an den vereinsvorstand aufgesetzt .. irgendwo muss man sich als anständiger aufrechter gesetzestreuer nord badener ja beschwerden .. mensch


Immer diese Gelbfüßler!


----------



## Cook (30. März 2007)

Könnte man da nicht gerichtlich gegen das Versagen des MTB-Club "Spaßfrei" Karlsruhe vorgehen? Die Rechtslage spricht eindeutig für ein grob fahrlässiges Vernachlässigen der Pflichten eines ortsansässigen Clubs, der sich die Pflege des Trailnetzes im Umkreis von 100km auf seine Fahnen geschrieben hat. Armes Deutschland!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (30. März 2007)

Ich glaub, ich werd Mitglied beim Schwarzwaldverein


----------



## LocoFanatic (30. März 2007)

sicher ist hier gerade irgendwas schief gelaufen, aber ich kann BM nur verstehen:
verschiedene "öffentliche" Stellen machen die Wege kaputt.
verschiedene "öffentliche" Stellen machen die Wege nicht wieder "heile".
(fast) alle anderen dürfen gar nicht im schönen Forst arbeiten, um vlt noch den einen oder anderen Weg wieder herzurichten.
Man tut es trotzdem, damit die geneigte Öffentlichkeit diese Wege trotzdem weiter nutzen kann.
Das frisst Zeit und Motivation und und und.
Und dann darf man sich anhören, man hätte versagt. (schon klar, dass das Ironie sein sollte, aber wer von euch hat sich denn schon darum gekümmert, dass die Wege wieder fahrbar sind ???)
so, und jetzt reden wir gerne über Ironie weiter.


----------



## fez (30. März 2007)

Es ist traurig zu sehen dass durch den übermässigen Genuß jaulender Starkstrom-Gitarren und Bum-Bum-Musik manche Jugendliche heute schon wenig komplexe Texte nur unzureichend erfassen können.


----------



## holzox1 (30. März 2007)

Popkorn und Bier hab ich mir schon bereitgestellt.

Beine hoch und einfach mal mitlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (30. März 2007)

holzox1 schrieb:


> Popkorn und Bier hab ich mir schon bereitgestellt.
> 
> Beine hoch und einfach mal mitlesen.



ich bin auch dabei........


----------



## Cook (30. März 2007)

Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit hätte Bremsman ob seines Beitrages unter Begleitschutz in der Nacht das Land verlassen müssen.
Doch die Zeiten ändern sich und ich finde, wir sollten Bremsman verzeihen.
Schwarzspecht, pfeif deine Geschäftsfreunde bitte zurück! Wir sind doch alle eine Familie.


----------



## Waldgeist (30. März 2007)

Ich werde am Sonntag mal eine Ortsbesichtigung vornehmen, da ich eh in der Nähe des Funkturms einer ehrenamtlichen Tätigkeit nachkommen muss.


----------



## bluesky (30. März 2007)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Ich werde am Sonntag mal eine Ortsbesichtigung vornehmen, da ich eh in der Nähe des Funkturms einer ehrenamtlichen Tätigkeit nachkommen muss.



mistest du das wildschweingehege aus?


----------



## Waldgeist (30. März 2007)

@dunkle Wolke

ja, den Mist werf ich dann auf die Trails, damit 
1. sie wieder befahrbar werden und
2. man wieder drauf herumhacken kann (Spechte tun dies gerne um sich zu verpflegen)

Wattkopfgeisterfahrer


----------



## frenchy (31. März 2007)

Hey Bremsman. Biken ist seeeeeehr empfehlenswert gegen Frust & Motivationsmangel  



> sicher ist hier gerade irgendwas schief gelaufen, aber ich kann BM nur verstehen:
> verschiedene "öffentliche" Stellen machen die Wege kaputt.
> verschiedene "öffentliche" Stellen machen die Wege nicht wieder "heile".
> (fast) alle anderen dürfen gar nicht im schönen Forst arbeiten, um vlt noch den einen oder anderen Weg wieder herzurichten.
> ...



Ja ICH!!! ...und bestimmt noch einige andere begeisterte Waldbefahrer, die versuchen die Wege/Trails befahrbar zu halten. Was auch wichtig wäre, ist bestimmten Leute eine Lektion zu verpassen wegen zerstörerischen  BREITEN UND LANGEN BREMSSPUREN AUF DEN TRAILS, häßlichen wilden "freerider-Konstruktionen" im Wald (hierfür gibt es Übungsplätze!!!) oder PAPIERTÜCHER & CO..... im Wald weg zu schm... und ich rede hier von Bikern. Das wäre echt sehr konstruktiv für die Umwelt!


----------



## black soul (31. März 2007)

> Lektion zu verpassen wegen zerstörerischen BREITEN UND LANGEN BREMSSPUREN AUF DEN TRAILS,



auf welchen trails bitte ? eienn gibts noch, abernur weil man da nicht mal mit den fetten traktoren hoch kann.


> häßlichen wilden "freerider-Konstruktionen" im Wald


hässlich ist relativ, es gibt welche die finden sie schön.
kleine hügel im wald verändern keine landschaft. im gegensatz zu riesigen traktorreifen. fahr doch aussen rum.



> oder PAPIERTÜCHER & CO..... im Wald weg zu schm...


hast du schon mal einen gesehen ?  ich kenn nur biker die ihren dreck wieder mitnehmen.


> Das wäre echt sehr konstruktiv für die Umwelt!


jaja, so ein zur zeit hoher holzpreis kann schon sehr destruktiv sein.
jetzt wettern wir noch ein bisschen über die sch...reiter, ähh, die pferdescheissse auf den trails,
dann hol ich mir neue chips und hoffe das es hier weiter geht.


----------



## blond25 (31. März 2007)

*alla Jungs*... da muss ich jetzt mal dazwischen gehen...

Wie wärs mit nem "*gemeinschaftlichen* WIR RÄUMEN DEN WALD AUF?"
da könnt ihr dann eure Aggressionen loswerden und wir Mädels können endlich auch mal wieder schön fahren !!  

Und wenn ihr das schön ordentlich macht, könnte man danach ja ein nettes Grillen organisieren?

*außerdem wollt ich auch mal wieder HALLO sagen

@eL: hab Dich schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen !!


----------



## eL (31. März 2007)

das is ja komisch

dabei treff ich den MTB club regelmäßig im pfälzer wald  

Wetter is ja heut so grauselig .... sonst hätt ich die clubber ja mal beim saisonopening besucht.



und wer räumt jetz den wald uff?


----------



## frenchy (31. März 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> hast du schon mal einen gesehen ?  ich kenn nur biker die ihren dreck wieder mitnehmen.



Ja leider - Ich fahre aber nicht weiter mit solchen Personen. Einmal reicht! 
Schau doch mal genauer in deinem Umfeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (31. März 2007)

blond25 schrieb:


> *alla Jungs*... da muss ich jetzt mal dazwischen gehen...
> 
> Wie wärs mit nem "*gemeinschaftlichen* WIR RÄUMEN DEN WALD AUF?"
> da könnt ihr dann eure Aggressionen loswerden und wir Mädels können endlich auch mal wieder schön fahren !!
> ...



Die Idee finde ich KLASSE!!!


----------



## blond25 (31. März 2007)

wie siehts aus am Karfreitag ?
Oder Ostermontag ? 

(ach ne, da muss man dann Samstags schon dran denken, das Grillzeug zu kaufen....  nicht gut)

@eL: Und DU musst kommen - Deine "Hackfleischbällchen" waren einsame Spitze !!!


----------



## eL (31. März 2007)

det warn Bouletten! auf der weihnachtsfeier des club´s anno 2005?
und
wann muss ich wo/hin kommen?


----------



## frenchy (31. März 2007)

blond25 schrieb:


> wie siehts aus am Karfreitag ?
> Oder Ostermontag ?
> 
> (ach ne, da muss man dann Samstags schon dran denken, das Grillzeug zu kaufen....  nicht gut)
> ...



Bin leider in die Heimat  für einige Tage

Die saison fängt gerade an! also ...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. April 2007)

holzox1 schrieb:


> Popkorn und Bier hab ich mir schon bereitgestellt.
> 
> Beine hoch und einfach mal mitlesen.



Falls ich mal Asyl benötige, darf ich dann mit den "Eichelbergern" rechnen?


----------



## holzox1 (2. April 2007)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Falls ich mal Asyl benötige, darf ich dann mit den "Eichelbergern" rechnen?



Aber natürlich, getreu dem Motto:

Wir machen den Weg frei!

CU


----------



## Bremsman (2. April 2007)

Hallo Schwarzspecht....
Ok....Ich muß gestehen....Du hast mich in diesem Augenblick genau an der falschen Stelle getroffen.....da "diverse" Leute zwei Tage vorher im wald Standen und mit "diversem " Werkzeug...einen nicht minder wichtigen 
Verbindungsweg "gerichtet haben..... 
und dann hätte ich deinen Bericht auch als "Lustig" empfunden.....wenn da nicht diese "(mal wieder)" aufgetaucht wäre....daher Sorry
meine Wort Wahl war wohl etwas zu hart.....aber ich hoffe Du kannst mich verstehen.....das mir das in diesem Moment absolut gegen den Strich gegangen ist....(verstehe in der Regel jede Menge Spass) daher sind die Vorurteile rauszustreichen...... 
also hiere kommt Mein Lächelder Smiley und Ich hoffe Ihr Könnt mir Verzeihen....den im Grunde geht es doch darum das jeder seinen Spass hat.....
gruß BM


EL.....ja die Pfalz.... 
also vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal......bye


----------



## eL (2. April 2007)

die größte zusammenhängende baumgruppe europas und man trifft sich doch immer wieder 

wird uns der größte wald zu klein?

das nächste mal könn wa ja gleich zusammen losfahren..... dann sparen wir uns die erstaunten gesichter wenn man aufeinander trifft.

eL


----------



## Schwarzspecht (5. April 2007)

Bremsman schrieb:


> ....daher Sorry (...) also hiere kommt Mein Lächelder Smiley und Ich hoffe Ihr Könnt mir Verzeihen....den im Grunde geht es doch darum das jeder seinen Spass hat.....



Schon verziehen!
Muß ich jetzt meine Signatur wieder ändern????

Gruß Schwarzspecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (5. April 2007)

nö


----------



## Znarf (16. April 2007)

Wenn man denn nur dürfte, dann würde ich jeden freien Tag im Wald stehen und Trails bauen, so wie das in Kanada und Amerika auch üblich ist. Da in Deutschland aber irgendwelche Sesselhocker am Drücker sitzen wird man ja gleich angepi**t. Es müsste doch einen Weg geben irgendeine legale Grundlage dafür zu schaffen im Wald sinnvoll zu arbeiten. Ich spreche nicht davon nur irgendwelche Northshores oder Sprünge zu bauen (wobei es schon cool wäre, NATURVERTRÄGLICH, also nicht mit Spanplatten und Nägeln (wie am Turmberg:kotz 
aber z.B. der Weg am Strommast, da rutscht ja der ganze Hang ab. 
Direkt unter einer Hochspannungsleitung inklusive 50m breiter Schneise im Wald kann man ja eh nicht mehr von "unberührter" Natur sprechen. 
Deshalb sollten die Wege erosionsresistent (bzw. Abwasserresistent) gebaut werden, nicht nur 5m breit und platt geschottert (Forstfahrzeugefreundlich aber touristisch HÄSSLICH, auch für Wanderer). Und da kommen wir ins Spiel, wäre doch ein geniales Projekt. Ich werd mich mal mit dem MTB-Club in Verbindung setzen, vielleicht könnte man ja mit irgendeinem Jugendzentrum und anderen Institutionen was organisieren, mit nem Zeitungsartikel und Unterstützung irgendwelcher Regionalpolitiker. 
Biken statt Killerspielen und Komasaufen. 
Einen TRAILDAY organisieren, wo man gemeinsam baut und richtig hinlangt.
Man müsste ja nur die Biker aus der Region ein bisserl wachrütteln, es gibt doch immer mehr. Man sieht ja selbst in Karlsruhe laufend Freeride Bikes rumstehen. Vielleicht kann ich an der Uni ein paar Geoökologen/Geographen für ein Projekt begeistern, die könnten dann dafür sorgen, dass man das ganze nachhaltig konzipiert.

Ok, ist ein Stück weit utopisch, aber schön wäre es. Eigentlich ist im Wald doch wirklich genug Platz, wenn man sich mal ansieht wieviel Raum für Straßen draufgeht? Außerdem sind im Wald sowieso nur Rentner, wenn man Jugendliche nicht irgendwie für das "Rausgehen" begeistert, dann ist der Wald in 10-20Jahren ja leer, weil die ganzen alten Leute dann ja nur noch zuhause sitzen und Wer wird Millionär gucken können. 
Ich finde wir Jungen müssen uns mal ein wenig wehren, Deutschland wird zunehmend Kinder/bzw. Jugendfeindlicher. Schließlich bilden wir ja  genauso einen  Teil der Gesellschaft wie irgendwelche anderen Leute, warum wird mir das Recht verwehrt irgendwelche Wege mit meinem Rad zu fahren, während Rentner mit unangeleinten Hunden da rumlaufen (wobei die meisten freundlich sind und persönlich auch nichts dagegen hätten, aber der MOB machts halt).
Natürlich gibt es auch Assi-Biker. Der überwiegende Teil ist aber freundlich, rücksichtsvoll, nimmt den Müll mit. (Bremsspuren sind teilweise ein Problem ich gebe mir große Mühe keine zu machen, klappt auch fast immer, geb ich zu, liegt aber an der Fahrtechnik der meisten Leute, siehe Wattkopf)


Grüße Znarf


----------



## mw1774 (16. April 2007)

Du sprichst hier vielen aus der Seele, bin zwar kein downhiller (eher uphiller  ) aber die Stommastentrasse wäre ideal. Man sollte bei den Behörden nicht mit der "Tür ins Haus" fallen, so wie du es schon angemerkt hast sondern einen gut durchdachten Plan in der Tasche haben. Sprich Argumente wieso weshalb warum (Ziele), wieso genau da usw...., wenn möglich einen Plan mit eingezeichnetem gewünschten Trail, natürlich mit dem ganzen Ökozeugs (Nachhaltigkeit...), Wirtschaftlichkeit (Wir bauens selber, keine Kosten...), Kontakt zur Presse (Öffentlichkeit aufmerksam machen.....) das ganze auf 3-4 Seiten schreiben (hübsch verpacken, Fotos, Skizzen usw.) und dann erst aufs Amt. Man sollte schon zeigen das wirs ernst meinen! Biete hiermit meine Unterstützung an.


----------



## Znarf (16. April 2007)

Also,
hört sich schonmal gut an. Vielleicht sollten wir einen extra Thread starten, vorher ein paar Fotos schießen. Dann lesen das sicher einige potentielle "Trailbuilder". 
Ich fände es auf jeden Fall ein wirklich lohnendes Projekt. Fahrspaß wird sicher geboten sein und man kann durch sowas vielleicht auch das Ansehen der Biker ein wenig steigern.

Grüße Znarf


----------



## marc (16. April 2007)

Idee ist klasse. Wir sind hier unten auch am überlegen wie wir das am besten angehen. Allerdings sei zu bedenken daß das Gegenargument lauten kann: "wir haben doch erst für zig tausend Euro Radwege Beschilderung aufgsestellt und danach kamen die Nordic Walking Wege inkl. Schilder. Was wollt ihr noch mehr im Wald haben. Ist doch was für alle da?" 

Vielen ist nicht klar WAS wir machen. Für die meisten "Bürokraten" ist und bleibt MTB Sport das was es in den 80ern war. Ich erlebe das immer wieder wenn interessierte mitbekommen was alles inzwischen möglich ist und man dann für "verrückt" erklärt wird. Hauptproblem Nummero Uno ist die mangelhafte "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit". Also Werbung. Jede Oma kannst Du nach Audi´s Allradkonzept fragen, aber laß mal jemanden den Bergiff Freeride erklären   Daran mangelts einfach. Die Hoffnung stirbt jedoch zuletzt   Was aber immer gut kommt ist "positives Punktesammeln".
Immer schön anhalten wenn Leute entgegenkommen und höflich vorbeilassen.
2/3 sagen dann immer daß sie das nicht gewohnt seien...und schwupps hat man positive Punkte. Im kleinen fängts an...


----------



## eL (17. April 2007)

ihr müsst dazu aber die 2m meter regel aushebeln!

obwohl..... wenn der nortschor 2m meter breit iss.... kommt selbst oma mülla da sicha drüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (17. April 2007)

eL schrieb:


> ihr müsst dazu aber die 2m meter regel aushebeln!



Die Gemeinde/Stadt/WasAuchImmer kann da Ausnahmegenemigungen geben. Hier in der Gegend sind ja auch einige schmale Trails (zB der Toter-Mann-Stein-Weg oder einige Trails am Wattkopf) als MTB-Wege freigegeben.


----------



## Waldgeist (17. April 2007)

Stadt Ettlingen als Portal Nordschwarzwald hier: Wattkopf


----------



## Schafschützer (17. April 2007)

Solche Tour-Karten auf einer amtlichen Seite. Wisst Ihr das Paradies, in dem ihr lebt eigentlich genug zu würdigen?


----------



## Eike. (17. April 2007)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Solche Tour-Karten auf einer amtlichen Seite. Wisst Ihr das Paradies, in dem ihr lebt eigentlich genug zu würdigen?



Ich war auch ziemlich überrascht als ich nach ein paar Monaten im Ausland (Bayern  ) meine Haustrails teilweise als offizielle MTB-Routen wiedergefunden habe. Endlich kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr


----------

